# Trolling WATCH OUT !



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys come on ! If you own a boat then you CONSTANTLY look out when you are trolling for other boats as much as TWICE as far away as the line you are trolling so as not to tangle up in their prop or their lines ! ALSO if you are trolling OR NOT trolling you SHOULD BE looking out for folks with rods out the back that ARE TROLLING, so you do not cut them off possibly doing damage to your own motor not to mention cutting off a fellow angler ! Spent most of the morning trolling for kings only to have SEVERAL boats tracking us no matter which route I chose with two of them cutting us off ! A cobia is not worth it guys, I will buy you a fish if it is just a fish you want ! If you were one of the two that cut us off and stripped lines and wire leaders, HOPE TO HELL MY LINES AND STEEL LEADER WRAPPED ALL AROUND YOUR PROP !
ALSO, with fog as bad as we had this morning it might be a little more safe to not run WOT when you can't see, if that was you that almost hit us while we trolled SLOWLY along listening for even the slightest sound of another boater so we could warn you then you are and IDIOT !
Soapbox rant complete, carry on !


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Trolling.... is for people that don't know how to fish!!!!!!!!!
trolling is shipping lanes..... get what you ask for............
leaving the boat ramp in the fog...... get what you ask for....
......that's the reason you can't catch crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!whatever


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

CCC said:


> Guys come on ! If you own a boat then you CONSTANTLY look out when you are trolling for other boats as much as TWICE as far away as the line you are trolling so as not to tangle up in their prop or their lines ! ALSO if you are trolling OR NOT trolling you SHOULD BE looking out for folks with rods out the back that ARE TROLLING, so you do not cut them off possibly doing damage to your own motor not to mention cutting off a fellow angler ! Spent most of the morning trolling for kings only to have SEVERAL boats tracking us no matter which route I chose with two of them cutting us off ! A cobia is not worth it guys, I will buy you a fish if it is just a fish you want ! If you were one of the two that cut us off and stripped lines and wire leaders, HOPE TO HELL MY LINES AND STEEL LEADER WRAPPED ALL AROUND YOUR PROP !
> ALSO, with fog as bad as we had this morning it might be a little more safe to not run WOT when you can't see, if that was you that almost hit us while we trolled SLOWLY along listening for even the slightest sound of another boater so we could warn you then you are and IDIOT !
> Soapbox rant complete, carry on !


CCC, common sense is what we think most people have. I guess not. People just have to get that fish. You must have been in their way. They were probably cussing you when they came by and sucked your line up. 
That wire leader does like spinning parts. Nor does the prop seal.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, just wait till snapper season. better stock up on a few more boxes of ammo....

CCC, you okay? you seem to be pretty, well, combative recently. You used to be pretty easy going, unless I have you confused with someone else....


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Easy going, yes, starting to defend myself YES, my buddy was out on the water today with me for the first time and was like "Why do these guys keep running over our lines" ???? I said they are just idiots that think a cobia is worth a million dollars ! Combative I do not get ?????? Isn't EVERYTHING I said common sense and courtesy, Please let me know how that was combative ?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> Easy going, yes, starting to defend myself YES, my buddy was out on the water today with me for the first time and was like "Why do these guys keep running over our lines" ???? I said they are just idiots that think a cobia is worth a million dollars ! Combative I do not get ?????? Isn't EVERYTHING I said common sense and courtesy, Please let me know how that was combative ?


 
Okay, relax, your starting to type in CAPS.... I'll back out now, just checking on you. relax, breathe in and out, repeat. It happens all the time. not to just you, but hey, this crap happens. What are you going to do when someone comes up and wants to tie off to your aft cleat to fish the same structure your fishing? 

Combative, I mean you sound like your ready to fight? Over what a fish? relax, it wasn't me, My boat was on the trailer today.... breathe, breathe why do I wish I didn't even say anything....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

DOnt worry CCC, you are not alone. We have one particular party boat captain that purposefully cuts people off on a public reef areas. Goes out of his way and shoots you the bird and lays on his horn while he does it... With a boat load of customers watching... We've had him do it to us or seen him do it to others for 4 years straight now. Last year he got me again... I just clicked the spool open. He got about 150yds of mono and 300yards of old powerpro for free! He might have gotten the king I was hooked up on too, but I doubt it.

2 years ago, we were talking about it at the boat ramp and another guy said the same party boat did it to him too. That guy threatened jokingly that he was going to take a 4in hole saw to the hull of that guy's boat. See if his bilge pump can keep up with that!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Okay, relax, your starting to type in CAPS.... I'll back out now, just checking on you. relax, breathe in and out, repeat. It happens all the time. not to just you, but hey, this crap happens. What are you going to do when someone comes up and wants to tie off to your aft cleat to fish the same structure your fishing?
> 
> Combative, I mean you sound like your ready to fight? Over what a fish? relax, it wasn't me, My boat was on the trailer today.... breathe, breathe why do I wish I didn't even say anything....


Jim, NO SIR it was not just a fish, it was some of the worst fog I have ever seen while on the water, so as we IDLED from sunset launch to P.cola pass some idiot almost took my wife's life because he was in a hurry to catch a FREAKING FISH. Ran up on us and almost hit us before he saw us, three people on the lookout while there are folks running WOT. Again I will say, I will meet your broke @ss (not you Jim) at Joe Pattis and buy you a fish if it will save a life !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> Jim, NO SIR it was not just a fish, it was some of the worst fog I have ever seen while on the water, so as we IDLED from sunset launch to P.cola pass some idiot almost took my wife's life because he was in a hurry to catch a FREAKING FISH. Ran up on us and almost hit us before he saw us, three people on the lookout while there are folks running WOT. Again I will say, I will meet your broke @ss (not you Jim) at Joe Pattis and buy you a fish if it will save a life !


 Okay, try and relax, your not going to change how some people operate. you get all worked up, and it wont end well, for anyone. I have had people anchor right on me (within 15 feet) put the scuba stuff on and go down cut my anchor line and off I drift. I wait for the to surface and they start yelling at ne because I am to close to them and they have a dive flag up..... its not worth it, don't try and argue with an idiot, they win every time. did you get a boat name?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

No, I did not, my wife was a wreck, she was scared the rest of the day. I agree with what you are saying Jim, just kind of think maybe some of those folks are on here and might think twice when they read of these incidents.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I have had people anchor right on me (within 15 feet) put the scuba stuff on and go down cut my anchor line and off I drift. I wait for the to surface and they start yelling at ne because I am to close to them and they have a dive flag up..... its not worth it, don't try and argue with an idiot, they win every time. did you get a boat name?


I've had the same thing happen to me. I even had one guy drift back into me because his anchor didn't hold. Boogered the paint and sticker on his new E-Tec all up. Did nothing to my boat except leave E-Tec sticker residue on my rubrail... :thumbup:



CCC said:


> just kind of think maybe some of those folks are on here and might think twice when they read of these incidents.


Good luck with THAT!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

None of this is going to change anytime soon. It is best to just get used to it or fish away from people. I used to get worked up and cuss and yell for two days after finding line on my prop. I used to chase people down to yell at them for cutting across my lines, but I have since found that there are worst things in life than losing some line or cutting some line off of my prop.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

CCC the best way to deal with the fig is let it lift before heading out. It is just a fish, yes you were slow, but still in low vis conditions I see no need to fight the masses just to be the early worm. Wait for the fog to lift and the missus might have a better time, and no I was not out today.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't worry CCC, I completely agree with you. It's pathetic the lengths these guys will go for most likely a cobia. I've seen one boat like 150yards from shore getting hit by waves looking for cobia lol. They don't care. I would understand all the boats if say it was tuna, marlin, etc and they were getting paid. But, it's a cobia. Lol.

I actually can't wait for the cobia to leave.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

This is just me, but I don't think anyone who trolls around the pass can expect not to get cut off. Especially if you're draggin 'em way back. It sucks... it's happened to me and I once cut someone off. Just wondering here, what if we had some silly flag like divers do to indicate we're TROLLING?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> This is just me, but I don't think anyone who trolls around the pass can expect not to get cut off. Especially if you're draggin 'em way back. It sucks... it's happened to me and I once cut someone off. Just wondering here, what if we had some silly flag like divers do to indicate we're TROLLING?


Yeah, but I've been cut off 10 miles out... repeatedly...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Flip side of the coin.... cobia boats travel on an east/west line at a steady rate... why should they back off because you pulled 100yards of mackerel dusters in front of them???

One thing I can't stand is being on a line cobia fishing, and some nimrod trolling a clark spoon in and out on the bar for spanish mackerel... Go do that crap around the barges or the sea buoy.

Flame away.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

155SprtFsh said:


> Trolling.... is for people that don't know how to fish!!!!!!!!!
> trolling is shipping lanes..... get what you ask for............
> leaving the boat ramp in the fog...... get what you ask for....
> ......that's the reason you can't catch crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!whatever


Lol, Is this English, there are no word restrictions here, feel free to type out an entire thought. What does "trolling is shipping lanes" even mean?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i dont get the issue i never had problems this this time of the year. if charter fishing i troll 2 spanish lines and hate doing that but on 4 to 6 hour trips u cant count on cobia every day and 10 to 30 spanish can make the charter. i keep 1 close and 1 real close and even with tourists keeping up the spanish rigs i never have had 1 run over. as a fisherman u have to keep up with the conditions if its foggy and im live baiting kings by the sea buoy i keep them close, u got to expect the worst in other peoples judgement and 9 times out of 10 its ignorance not someone out to cut a fish off


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

DLo said:


> Lol, Is this English, there are no word restrictions here, feel free to type out an entire thought. What does "trolling is shipping lanes" even mean?


trolling isnt that easy or he could catch a fish and avoid getting cut off on a fogy day in april. i dont know him from adam but he is always crying about 1 thing or another if conditions were so bad in his boat i would just go catch sheeps head by the jetty but if a dam spanish and avoiding boats is that tough 10 shi-heads might be rocket science


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

weedline said:


> trolling isnt that easy or he could catch a fish and avoid getting cut off on a fogy day in april. i dont know him from adam but he is always crying about 1 thing or another if conditions were so bad in his boat i would just go catch sheeps head by the jetty but if a dam spanish and avoiding boats is that tough 10 shi-heads might be rocket science


Ok scenario, you see fog is THICK, you figure it will lift but you want to at least make an attempt to get where you are going, so you turn the VHF to 16 volume high, you have a spotter at the front of the boat, and a spotter at the rear of your boat, and you idle out to try to get to pickens and the pass while watching the GPS. You strain your ears for even the slightest engine sound so you can find any boat approaching in the fog, and then a 21-23 CC boat comes up on your stern at 40mph, and doesn't see you until maybe 20 or 30 yards from a CATASTROPHE and most likely MUTIPLE deaths and you wouldn't as you say "Cry" about it ???? There were three grown men on that vessel, they could have done the same thing we did, had spotters, drive slowly, but nope they endangered lives in search of a fish ! Quite foolish and unsafe.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have multiple people trying to get out in low visibility conditions by sight and gps only, expect this to happen. Just how important is that fish? By your description, it sounds like you are in a fairly high traffic area. Wouldn't it be wiser to get away from traffic if you plan on running lines out the back of the boat? I understand the "I got rights thing" too. Pedestrians have the right of way on a interstate, but, I sure ain't gonna go for a walk on one. I know some folks are gonna come close no matter what. I get that too. Even when I used to troll around close in, I always tried to stay away from others.


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 29, 2014)

Sounds like 155 maybe the guy that cut you off ccc? you know you run into fools no matter where you fish. Like one of the other guys said I had a drive boat pull up to me and start fishing last year when I had been there long before them. I live on lake lanier . You want to talk about Idiots.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> If you have multiple people trying to get out in low visibility conditions by sight and gps only, expect this to happen. Just how important is that fish? By your description, it sounds like you are in a fairly high traffic area. Wouldn't it be wiser to get away from traffic if you plan on running lines out the back of the boat? I understand the "I got rights thing" too. Pedestrians have the right of way on a interstate, but, I sure ain't gonna go for a walk on one. I know some folks are gonna come close no matter what. I get that too. Even when I used to troll around close in, I always tried to stay away from others.


Downtime, the cutting the lines while an inconvenience and pisses you off was not the main factor, the SAFETY was the factor, we were only trolling because conditions did not allow you to travel in speeds over idle SAFELY, so why not throw out a line ? If ANYONE drives WOT in zero visibility fog you my friend are an IDIOT who does not deserve to be on the water.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This post can spark more harm than good. Yes I agree, Cobia guys going going East to West I stay out of the way unless I myself looking for Cobia. ( wife might put out one gotcha lure but only a few feet from the boat. I make sure of that.) As for trolling in the shipping lanes...One should ask themselves what about those Damn Crab Trap Markers around the Three Mile Bridge and I mean right in the boating lane and all the way to and pass the 17 th Ave. boat launch...O well... Happy Boating be Safe on the Water.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

WhyMe said:


> This post can spark more harm than good. Yes I agree, Cobia guys going going East to West I stay out of the way unless I myself looking for Cobia. ( wife might put out one gotcha lure but only a few feet from the boat. I make sure of that.) As for trolling in the shipping lanes...One should ask themselves what about those Damn Crab Trap Markers around the Three Mile Bridge and I mean right in the boating lane and all the way to and pass the 17 th Ave. boat launch...O well... Happy Boating be Safe on the Water.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


LOL, don't get me started ! :whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> Downtime, the cutting the lines while an inconvenience and pisses you off was not the main factor, the SAFETY was the factor, we were only trolling because conditions did not allow you to travel in speeds over idle SAFELY, so why not throw out a line ? If ANYONE drives WOT in zero visibility fog you my friend are an IDIOT who does not deserve to be on the water.


 Good morning. "Scarface" (Classic) came on TV last night, so off the PFF I went... Good to see this is still going.... CCC, you may not take advice very well..... but here goes. Next time, If its really, really foggy, stay at the ramp until it clears enough that you feel comfortable with the safety of your crew and boat. I understand your point, but you put yourself and your wife in that position/situation. You can't control the others, you can only control yourself.
again, good morning, and "COME AND SEE MY LITTLE FRIEND" :notworthy:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

CCC said:


> Downtime, the cutting the lines while an inconvenience and pisses you off was not the main factor, the SAFETY was the factor, we were only trolling because conditions did not allow you to travel in speeds over idle SAFELY, so why not throw out a line ? If ANYONE drives WOT in zero visibility fog you my friend are an IDIOT who does not deserve to be on the water.



Where were you trolling? Were you in a high traffic area in the fog trolling? How close to a marked channel? If you were trolling in or just outside the pass in low vis conditions, knowing that traffic is going out at a good rate due to a favorable sea forecast, did you not have a clue folks can't see you or your lines?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Good morning. "Scarface" (Classic) came on TV last night, so off the PFF I went... Good to see this is still going.... CCC, you may not take advice very well..... but here goes. Next time, If its really, really foggy, stay at the ramp until it clears enough that you feel comfortable with the safety of your crew and boat. I understand your point, but you put yourself and your wife in that position/situation. You can't control the others, you can only control yourself.
> again, good morning, and "COME AND SEE MY LITTLE FRIEND" :notworthy:


I hear you loud and clear, staying at home is an option, just usually not one to let others dictate my days off. If that was the case I would not get on freeways for fear of getting cut off, if everyone stayed at home and hid from the idiots we would all have bed sores. 
And yes I was trolling just after you come out of sunset launch make the right at NAS and head towards the pass. Still has nothing to do with driving WOT in fog. 
And how "little" is your little friend ? GREAT MOVIE !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

So nobody got hurt. Nobody died. A boat was traveling faster than you were comfortable with and it DIDN'T hit you? Just came close and scared you. 

And you chose to go out in thick ass fog?

And we're still bitching about it?


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

_Trolling.... is for people that don't know how to fish!!!!!!!!!_
NO trolling is for lazy people and sometimes lazy people make bad decisions.....The FOG was the main issue that's why I stayed home....had the boat ready but first nice weekend with lots of people posting fish pictures.....I just slept in ......take a day off during the week...and it will lower your blood pressure and you will enjoy the whole day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol. Trolling is for people who can't fish? Or lazy? Haha. So people who troll and catch big tuna and marlin don't know how to fish compared to guys who throw lures/jigs or bottom fish? Riiiiggghhhttt. I don't think sitting in a chair battling a big tuna or marlin is considered lazy or can't fish.

That's the most ignorant thing I've ever heard. I guarantee my family that does a lot of trolling has caught a bigger fish than anyone on here that thinks trolling is for people who can't fish. So they can't fish but catch big Tunas, marlin, wahoo, etc? So catching those fish takes no skill but bottom fishing for a red snapper or throwing a jig at a cobia, the dumbest fish in the ocean, takes skill? Wow. Just plain wow.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Radar. :thumbup1:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

> Trolling.... is for people that don't know how to fish!!!!!!!!!
> NO trolling is for lazy people and sometimes lazy people make bad decisions.....


Two of the stupidest comments I've seen in a long, long time


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

On my sailboat once had a guy trolling cut me off when I clearly had the right of way. He wasn't even looking. I beared off to miss him then swung back on course crossing behind him. Just as a crossed something big took a couple of his baits! Several of his rods bent over like crazy. You would have thought he would be happy with that big of a fish but he was too busy yelling and cussing at me for some reason. I kept my cool though and gave a friendly wave


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

A man's got to know his limitations. 

Clint Eastwood


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It is just downright AMAZING how many people defend the [email protected]$$ that was doing 40knts in 0 visibility in a heavily traveled shipping lane.

Could CCC have stayed at home to avoid danger? Sure
Should he have been trolling in a heavily traveled area? Maybe not.
But if your kids were standing out at the curb waiting for the bus and some [email protected]$$ came barreling through your neighborhood at 40mph in heavy fog, you'd be pissed!



Capn Davey said:


> Radar. :thumbup1:


That sounds like a good idea, except that a radar set up costs more than every boat I have ever owned added together. Not to mention that my 15ft skiff and my Gheenoe would look ridiculous with a hard t-top or a radar arch spoiler on the back... 

Wait, that Miami Vice radar arch might me [email protected]$$ on my Gheenoe... :thumbup1:

But seriously, not everyone's boat is suitable for radar, or are they able to afford it.. I know I cant. Nor would I know how to properly use it if I had it. The thing is, boater safety depends ALOT on common sense. And that is something that is severely lacking in today's world. Stay safe and tight lines... Just not tight around someone's prop..


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

CCC said:


> Easy going, yes, starting to defend myself YES, my buddy was out on the water today with me for the first time and was like "Why do these guys keep running over our lines" ???? I said they are just idiots that think a cobia is worth a million dollars ! Combative I do not get ?????? Isn't EVERYTHING I said common sense and courtesy, Please let me know how that was combative ?


It's nothing more than respect and a common courtesy to know to look to see if the boat your passing has lines behind the boat trolling. If it was reversed, they would have for sure been bitchin at you. 
Everyone seems to think they own the water out there, and that's where it becomes dangerous. It's like some boaters think that the gulf is closing for good tomorrow. 
Well...........we don't know that for sure till tomorrow comes around, with the way the fed are acting now days. 

Glas all you lost was a leader, and that's the easiest repair you can have on a fishing trip


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> It is just downright AMAZING how many people defend the [email protected]$$ that was doing 40knt in 0 visibility in a heavily travels shipping lane.
> 
> Could CCC have stayed at home to avoid danger? Sure
> Should he have been trolling in a heavily travelled area? Maybe not.
> But if your kids were standing out at the curb waiting for the bus and some [email protected]$$ came barreling throught your neighborhood at 40mph in heavy fog, you'd be pissed!


Well said. People amaze me everyday on this forum. Guarantee those guys wouldn't have been laughing it was them in CCC shoes.

People just want to be able to make themselves feel more manly and "that's fishing" attitude to boost up themselves. People really need help. 

I learned that trolling takes no skill, too.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Troll in Federal waters and it won't be a problem. You will be the only boat out past 9 miles for most of the Summer!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Troll in Federal waters and it won't be a problem. You will be the only boat out past 9 miles for most of the Summer!


Yep and when I swamp my 19' bay CC at 15 miles out I will be getting bashed for being ignorant and unsafe and putting my family and crew at risk instead of staying inshore. A viscous circle. LOL


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*I don't like the idea of my $40-60 lures sitting on the bottom of the gulf*

I'd have to go with the fact someone cutting my favorite $60 (and up) each off my lines (possibly ending up in a few hundred easy by the time they run across all my lines) would be enough to get me bent outta shape some. I try to give someone trolling plenty of room because I wouldn't want it to be done to me. Yea, there is the whole common courtesy and common sense of the thing too.... maybe some people don't have either :001_huh:
But, I don't like crowds either, so I usually don't hang around if a lot of boats start showing up and things get uncomfortable for us. I want to have a good time fishing- there is too much open water out there. I'm usually pretty good at finding another productive place, lucky I guess? If I just wanted fish, I'd just go to Billy's Seafood or somewhere to buy (it's cheaper). 
Don't let them get to you too much... Life's too short! Just go fish! :thumbup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

NoMo,

I don't think people are defending the buffoon(s). I certainly am not. But knowing that the knuckleheads are running from now till November and there is fog this time of year, we have to take responsibility into our own hands. Before I had Radar, I refused to head out blindly into the fog.

Believe me, when you get radar, you will be even MORE shocked as you will then see how many bufoons are running wild in the fog. Without radar, you can not see all the mayhem that is happening right around you. When you have it, you will be even more pissed!

It can be truly frightening!!!! :blink:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

CCC said:


> Yep and when I swamp my 19' bay CC at 15 miles out I will be getting bashed for being ignorant and unsafe and putting my family and crew at risk instead of staying inshore. A viscous circle. LOL




Don't forget you can't fish and you're lazy. Lol


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Guy running at WOT in fog with no radar, stupid and dangerous. Guy trolling in the channel in near zero visibility, not much better...


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Downtime2 said:


> Guy running at WOT in fog with no radar, stupid and dangerous. Guy trolling in the channel in near zero visibility, not much better...


The truth can be harsh.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Guy running at WOT in fog with no radar, stupid and dangerous. Guy trolling in the channel in near zero visibility, not much better...


13 likes to my original post, looks like I am not the minority.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

CCC said:


> 13 likes to my original post, looks like I am not the minority.


whatever dude. Dumb is dumb, no matter how many "likes"...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> 13 likes to my original post, looks like I am not the minority.


I base all my life decisions on how many likes I get. 

We are being outbred by lunatics.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't Catch Crap
Can't get tree cut down
Can't pick the right vehicle
Can't pick the right boat
Can't pick the right day to fish
Can't....you have the BLACK CAT cross in front of you every day? 
Sounds like my problem!!!Just Kidding everyone loves you.............


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

:beer: Remember you cannot fix stupid!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

155SprtFsh said:


> Can't Catch Crap
> Can't get tree cut down
> Can't pick the right vehicle
> Can't pick the right boat
> ...


Tree is down
Tundra is a BEAST
Sea Boss running like a SCALDED DAWG
Picked a crappy day to fish (10-4)
Hate cats.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

THE END......Next TOPIC....hope I didn't offend those trolling dudes I know 20% of you know how to FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You see....this topic might never end. I agree Running WOT in fog is a bad idea and putting crab traps in the boating lanes is even worst.....CCC:thumbup:.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught 4 pompano this morning.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> Easy going, yes, starting to defend myself YES, my buddy was out on the water today with me for the first time and was like "Why do these guys keep running over our lines" ???? I said they are just idiots that think a cobia is worth a million dollars ! Combative I do not get ?????? Isn't EVERYTHING I said common sense and courtesy, Please let me know how that was combative ?


I hope you don't believe in karma. GMAFB.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> I hope you don't believe in karma. GMAFB.


?????? HUH ?????? You speak in riddles grasshoppa.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> whatever dude. Dumb is dumb, no matter how many "likes"...


Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> ?????? HUH ?????? You speak in riddles grasshoppa.


Nah, it was the lines in the prop thing. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. I always try and leave frustration at the dock. You're right, though, being polite is something that a lot of folks need to be aware of.

I saw an assload of boats looking for cobia yesterday. Lot of traffic now and it's only going to get worse because of the awful winter. Some of the boats could have been marlin fishing; just cracked me up.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Nah, it was the lines in the prop thing. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. I always try and leave frustration at the dock. You're right, though, being polite is something that a lot of folks need to be aware of.
> 
> I saw an assload of boats looking for cobia yesterday. Lot of traffic now and it's only going to get worse because of the awful winter. Some of the boats could have been marlin fishing; just cracked me up.



Saw the same thing. Guys got these $1 million boats and hunting cobia 400 yards offshore. I mean it's their boat, but really??

Just cracks me up


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Saw the same thing. Guys got these $1 million boats and hunting cobia 400 yards offshore. I mean it's their boat, but really??
> 
> Just cracks me up


Not a lot of marlin tournaments around here in april?

You people will hate on anything! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Saw the same thing. Guys got these $1 million boats and hunting cobia 400 yards offshore. I mean it's their boat, but really??
> 
> Just cracks me up


Yeah, I'd rather be way offshore chasing tuna and marlin. I love ling but dang I can buy that for 7 bucks a pound up the street.

A couple of the boats I saw were in the 500k-1M dollar range. Just poking along on the damn sandbar.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Not a lot of marlin tournaments around here in april?
> 
> You people will hate on anything!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Nobody's hating...you have to admit it's kind of funny to see, though.

Destin flathead tourney is going on, right?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

John B. said:


> Not a lot of marlin tournaments around here in april?
> 
> You people will hate on anything!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I don't think it's all about hating....
It's just venting- sometimes you just want to be heard. :whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Nobody's hating...you have to admit it's kind of funny to see, though.
> 
> Destin flathead tourney is going on, right?


I mean I guess??

I think it's funny to see 40 boats in the pass catching sheepshead (that I can buy for 1.50/lb) when you can go 100 miles west and sightfish redfish until your arms fall off.



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

John B. said:


> Not a lot of marlin tournaments around here in april?
> 
> You people will hate on anything!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Not hating or venting. But a lot better fish to track down in a $1 million boat then a Damn cobia.

Hell take it way down south and go fish. It's just funny I think.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Nah, it was the lines in the prop thing. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. I always try and leave frustration at the dock. You're right, though, being polite is something that a lot of folks need to be aware of.
> 
> I saw an assload of boats looking for cobia yesterday. Lot of traffic now and it's only going to get worse because of the awful winter. Some of the boats could have been marlin fishing; just cracked me up.


Karma meaning what comes around goes around ?????? So the guy running up on you almost hitting you cutting your lines, or the guy crossing your lines at 40 yards behind you cuts you off and his karma is line in his prop, that kind of karma ? No I don't believe in it because if it were true the two boats that did this to me yesterday would have been dead in the water as I rerigged and waived as I went by them, so nah it doesn't work at all. LOL


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Not hating or venting. But a lot better fish to track down in a $1 million boat then a Damn cobia.
> 
> Hell take it way down south and go fish. It's just funny I think.


Not any that pay.... not up here anyways.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> Karma meaning what comes around goes around ?????? So the guy running up on you almost hitting you cutting your lines, or the guy crossing your lines at 40 yards behind you cuts you off and his karma is line in his prop, that kind of karma ? No I don't believe in it because if it were true the two boats that did this to me yesterday would have been dead in the water as I rerigged and waived as I went by them, so nah it doesn't work at all. LOL


People make mistakes. It's easy to get mad and upset.

I'm going through the process of replacing an outboard motor right now and, no, I wouldn't wish that kind of financial harm on anybody.

Where were you dragging lures?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

read already said where


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> I mean I guess??
> 
> I think it's funny to see 40 boats in the pass catching sheepshead (that I can buy for 1.50/lb) when you can go 100 miles west and sightfish redfish until your arms fall off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, people like to fish. If it makes them happy I wish the best for them. Sometimes the hobby aspect of it gets lost in frustration though. I have no problem at all with a guy in a 40-50 foot boat looking for ling. Just kinda funny to see. 

BTW, tarpon are rounding the Keys right now. Can't wait to toss some homemade flies at them on my new Tibor/Sage reel and rod combo. BOOM.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> read already said where



Too many posts...back to the fly vise for this ******.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

John B. said:


> Not any that pay.... not up here anyways.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



If I had a million dollar boat i would be fishing for fun, not to turn in a cobia


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> If I had a million dollar boat i would be fishing for fun, not to turn in a cobia


Well I guess there's a bunch of people with million dollar boats that think cobia fishing is fun... 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Not hating or venting. But a lot better fish to track down in a $1 million boat then a Damn cobia.
> 
> Hell take it way down south and go fish. It's just funny I think.


Why do you give a shit what people fish for on THEIR boat?

I remember not to long ago you was getting butt hurt over people telling you a 130 class reel was over kill for beach sharking. You're basically doing the same thing to people who cobia fish. Don't like cobia fishing, don't go. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

CCC said:


> 13 likes to my original post, looks like I am not the minority.


We certainly do not find truth by counting noses...

CCC, it does suck when they are buzzing around blindly. if you didn't realize that will happen before, you know now.

Good luck. Be safe, even if that means remaining at the dock till the fog burns off.

Cheers!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Why do you give a shit what people fish for on THEIR boat?
> 
> I remember not to long ago you was getting butt hurt over people telling you a 130 class reel was over kill for beach sharking. You're basically doing the same thing to people who cobia fish. Don't like cobia fishing, don't go. It's as simple as that.


No I wasn't butt hurt. Why would I be butt hurt? Lol. You sure do like making up a lot of stuff. And where did I say I cobia fish? Lol

Do you follow me? Do you want to take me out to dinner or something....Damn dude


You still butt hurt about bama?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at all this dumbassery.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Surprised no one has asked if you were sounding the appropriate low visibility sound signals as required by the Rules of the Road when all this happened? Might have helped, might not but the rule is in place to help prevent this sort of incident. 

Oh and of course guy in the other boat should have had appropriate lookouts and should have been traveling at a speed safe for the conditions.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Stupid is as stupid does! That's all I have to say about that.

I have grossed a 1/2 million off of trolling. Wow i wonder what I could have made if I knew how to fish?

Capt Wes


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hehe 1/2 million...I love it.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

captwesrozier said:


> Stupid is as stupid does! That's all I have to say about that.
> 
> I have grossed a 1/2 million off of trolling. Wow i wonder what I could have made if I knew how to fish?
> 
> Capt Wes



Wes, it's not just learning to fish. You'll need to overcome your laziness as well LOL!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Hehe 1/2 million...I love it.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


^^^ hehehe He's a fisherman. What more needs to be said.


Hey, has it been raining down there or something. Everyone seems sooo.....like they just got back from a trip to Walmart.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

CCC, common sense often goes out the window. Hope the driver reads your post and learns from it. Too many nut cases driving boats and automobiles. Always have to be on high alert


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

CCC said:


> Guys come on ! If you own a boat then you CONSTANTLY look out when you are trolling for other boats as much as TWICE as far away as the line you are trolling so as not to tangle up in their prop or their lines ! ALSO if you are trolling OR NOT trolling you SHOULD BE looking out for folks with rods out the back that ARE TROLLING, so you do not cut them off possibly doing damage to your own motor not to mention cutting off a fellow angler ! Spent most of the morning trolling for kings only to have SEVERAL boats tracking us no matter which route I chose with two of them cutting us off ! A cobia is not worth it guys, I will buy you a fish if it is just a fish you want ! If you were one of the two that cut us off and stripped lines and wire leaders, HOPE TO HELL MY LINES AND STEEL LEADER WRAPPED ALL AROUND YOUR PROP !
> ALSO, with fog as bad as we had this morning it might be a little more safe to not run WOT when you can't see, if that was you that almost hit us while we trolled SLOWLY along listening for even the slightest sound of another boater so we could warn you then you are and IDIOT !
> Soapbox rant complete, carry on !


(A) Any retard that can sign a check, can leave with a boat and, without any other training, start driving it around like his hair is on fire. Some of them are giving retards a bad name. 

(B) When boating in the fog, Afishanado is correct, you are to sound your horn/whistle in Limited Visibility situations. Specifically, 'Coast Guard Rule 35. Sound Signals in Restricted Visibility-In or near areas of restricted visibility, whether by day or night, the signals prescribed shall be used as follows: (a)a power driven vessel making way through the water shall sound at intervals of not more than 2 minutes one prolonged blast.' Even more blasts if you are drifting in fog

In effect, you and the pack of idiots that almost hit you and made you a widower were *both in the wrong*. When it is that foggy and not a matter of 'life and death', just wait out the fog. Remember, even if you have radar, there a legions of fools who don't and you are putting you and your family at risk. *Even if you are in the right, you can be dead right.
*
(C) Since I don't know what your trolling spread looks like, I will give you the benefit of the doubt but I will say that 60 or 70% of the people I see trolling are running baits TOO FAR behind the boat. Fish are attracted to disturbed water at the back of your boat. You aren't trying to sneak up on them when you are trolling...quite the opposite. My experience with trolling, in this area and other places, is that it is more productive over structure. Not up and down the beach. This is Cobia season and Cobia fishermen, 'run a line'. Give them the right of way. It's etiquette. If a guy in a million dollar 'battle wagon' wants to Cobia fish or go up the Escambia river and bream fish, that's his prerogative. I like all types of fishing and I don't judge anybody on what they fish for or with what. I do, have opinions on bad manners and dangerous boat operation, but ignorance seems to be a growth industry. Put yourself in the other guys shoes and show a little empathy. It's what separates us from savages.

Finally, I'm sorry you had a near miss and will have to hear about it, from your wife, for the rest of eternity and probably after death if you can hear then. In any incident that you survive, there is a Lesson Learned. Think about what God was trying to tell you. On days of thick fog, stay in bed, in the marina or go take a Safe Boating Class.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> (A) Any retard that can sign a check, can leave with a boat and, without any other training, start driving it around like his hair is on fire. Some of them are giving retards a bad name.
> 
> (B) When boating in the fog, Afishanado is correct, you are to sound your horn/whistle in Limited Visibility situations. Specifically, 'Coast Guard Rule 35. Sound Signals in Restricted Visibility-In or near areas of restricted visibility, whether by day or night, the signals prescribed shall be used as follows: (a)a power driven vessel making way through the water shall sound at intervals of not more than 2 minutes one prolonged blast.' Even more blasts if you are drifting in fog
> 
> ...


I would encourage ALL to read this ! There are ways to talk to people without making them defensive. There was some good advice given here and I have taken it that way. Thanks bud.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have grossed a 1/2 million off of trolling. Wow i wonder what I could have made if I knew how to fish?

Capt Wes

Only reason you troll is because 80% of you customer's don't know how to fish and that's why they hire you!!!I guess you may fall in the 20%.....Oh by the way did you ever learn to shoot doves yet? I've killed over 1/2 millions doves...only reason you can catch fish is you hog the front of the boat!!!!it's like keeping the old lime green ford on the three mile bridge when drinking too many beers!!!!!!buddy old pal....Ken C.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We were out there yesterday, although we did putt around the bay until the fog lifted a bit. And had the radar running to at least get a clue of who was headed our way. I did see a guy with his 4ish year old daughter leave Perdido Pass like a rocket, headed into that soup with no radar. Made me cringe to think what might happen.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

The Good Old PFF Some of the Best FREE ENTERTAINMENT!! Around!! Any Bets on how Many More Pages It Will Go!!:whistling: I,ve got a 5 on 5 more!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Redfish said:


> The Good Old PFF Some of the Best FREE ENTERTAINMENT!! Around!! Any Bets on how Many More Pages It Will Go!!:whistling: I,ve got a 5 on 5 more!!:thumbup::thumbup:


How do you have your page settings adjusted?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> How do you have your page settings adjusted?


 It's At 9!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Redfish said:


> It's At 9!!!


 Oh Hell Wait I just Made it 10!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Roll tide.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

...


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Only reason you troll is because 80% of you customer's don't know how to fish and that's why they hire you!!!I guess you may fall in the 20%.....Oh by the way did you ever learn to shoot doves yet? I've killed over 1/2 millions doves...only reason you can catch fish is you hog the front of the boat!!!!it's like keeping the old lime green ford on the three mile bridge when drinking too many beers!!!!!!buddy old pal....Ken C.

I put your wife on TV and made her a star so think about it bud!!!!!!!!! I know nothing about no 3 mile bridge 34 years ago  I am taking the 5th!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Going on 100 posts:shifty:, just because Continuously Cantankerous Complainer - (CCC) :tt2:complained about other peoples poor boat operation skills:gun_bandana:. Only on the PFF can this happen...

Have a GREAT day PFF'ers!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Going on 100 posts:shifty:, just because Continuously Cantankerous Complainer - (CCC) :tt2:complained about other peoples poor boat operation skills:gun_bandana:. Only on the PFF can this happen...
> 
> Have a GREAT day PFF'ers!


When I get home I need to look up ALL MY post about fishing, contractors, life, travels and see how many you responded to with a " hey nice catch" or " great Picts the keys looks great this time if year" seems you only troll my post as an instigator. I will get back to you with percentages of your positive and negative ratios.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I love how our fishing community is standing by another unnamed boater that drove recklessly near CCC. You would think people would give their experiences and offer advice and not bash someone.

Sure CCC might have been at the wrong place, wrong time, and maybe wrong fishing technique for the area he was in. But damn. This is rather sad.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Nah, it was the lines in the prop thing. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. I always try and leave frustration at the dock. You're right, though, being polite is something that a lot of folks need to be aware of.
> 
> I saw an assload of boats looking for cobia yesterday. Lot of traffic now and it's only going to get worse because of the awful winter. Some of the boats could have been marlin fishing; just cracked me up.


Remember now, stupid people who can't fish troll. I do believe, and correct me if I'm wrong, that a majority of the marlin caught is due to trolling.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I've taken my boat out in the fog maybe 1 or 2 times and did not enjoy it at all. I don't troll often but when I do it's when I'm 20+ miles out. If I were to go out in the fog I would think that tolling wouldn't be a bad idea because, depending on how thick the fog is, I'm only going to be traveling 5 knots. Trolling in shipping lanes is a bad idea.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> When I get home I need to look up ALL MY post about fishing, contractors, life, travels and see how many you responded to with a " hey nice catch" or " great Picts the keys looks great this time if year" seems you only troll my post as an instigator. I will get back to you with percentages of your positive and negative ratios.


 Okay, if you re read all this cluster-mess. I was offering to calm you down. see it must be working, your not using CAPS any more. Getting all worked up isn't worth it. Have a great day. I'm out of this one.....:thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Okay, if you re read all this cluster-mess. I was offering to calm you down. see it must be working, your not using CAPS any more. Getting all worked up isn't worth it. Have a great day. I'm out of this one.....:thumbsup:


ALL CAPS! SO ANGRYYYYY

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

CANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG?????? LoL


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Look at all this dumbassery.


Can we just take a moment to appreciate this gem! :thumbup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

As someone who grew up a pier fisherman, and was always on the pier fisherman's side in the "piers VS boats" threads... it sure does warm my heart to see all you boat fishermen arguing between yourself for a change. 



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> As someone who grew up a pier fisherman, and was always on the pier fisherman's side in the "piers VS boats" threads... it sure does warm my heart to see all you boat fishermen arguing between yourself for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



Haha...can't wait for the slap and tickle internet fights once the snapper season starts. FOLKS IS SERIOUS.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Justin618 said:


> Don't worry CCC, I completely agree with you. It's pathetic the lengths these guys will go for most likely a cobia. I've seen one boat like 150yards from shore getting hit by waves looking for cobia lol. They don't care. I would understand all the boats if say it was tuna, marlin, etc and they were getting paid. But, it's a cobia. Lol.
> 
> I actually can't wait for the cobia to leave.


 *I don't understand the whole hunting for Cobia thing every Spring either. When they go off shore they always end up swimming under my boat for shade. If they don't eat, that's why I have my fishing bow on the T-Top. Way easier then trying to get them to bite. 250# braid on the reel, shoot in head if possible, then cleat off till ready to board. The end! :whistling:*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> As someone who grew up a pier fisherman, and was always on the pier fisherman's side in the "piers VS boats" threads... it sure does warm my heart to see all you boat fishermen arguing between yourself for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



And hell forum is rated G compared to about 4-6 years ago. Oh the good old days. Good times.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

John B. said:


> As someone who grew up a pier fisherman, and was always on the pier fisherman's side in the "piers VS boats" threads... it sure does warm my heart to see all you boat fishermen arguing between yourself for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


The good news is that the troller and the crazy asshole who was going 40 in the fog are both going to be against those pier guys for putting someone in danger for casting lead....

And if this thing goes to 200+ comments I want credit for all of the lead slinging posts from here out.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

WW2 said:


> The good news is that the troller and the crazy asshole who was going 40 in the fog are both going to be against those pier guys for putting someone in danger for casting lead....
> 
> And if this thing goes to 200+ comments I want credit for all of the lead slinging posts from here out.


*Pier fishermen are scumbags who deserve to die.*

That should get the ball rolling.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> *Pier fishermen are scumbags who deserve to die.*
> 
> That should get the ball rolling.












Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

All I have to say is that if the Pier fisherman on Pickens had thrown lead at both the troller and the jackass and killed them all then there would be no need for radar.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

john b. said:


> sent from my sph-l720 using tapatalk


amirite or amirite?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> And hell forum is rated G compared to about 4-6 years ago. Oh the good old days. Good times.


 Ha!Ha! you are not kidding about that. Very mild now compared to then.:yes:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

WW2 said:


> All I have to say is that if the Pier fisherman on Pickens had thrown lead at both the troller and the jackass and killed them all then there would be no need for radar.


Nah think that would have turned out differently, while the IDIOT WOT guy that almost crashed into us got a simple wave like "Oh well it is too late now, you almost hit us, and cut our lines" (and actually a yell for him to stop and check his prop before he did any damage). Someone chunks a weight at me and I WILL revert back to my I can be a [email protected] quick days. I am not as good as I once was, but I am damn sure good once as I ever was !
And by the way around the horn, where is the "I wouldn't wish something like line around some ones prop karma crap" when WW2 actually wants someone dead ???????? LOL, love it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Standing by ccc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> Someone chunks a weight at me and I WILL revert back to my I can be a [email protected] quick days.


...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL, nope had some damn good ass whoopins, but never backed down, and if we are going to throw up scenarios like "well what if some guy starts chunkin lead at you" well I am going to see what he is made of !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey how bout them Texans ???????


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> I love how our fishing community is standing by another unnamed boater that drove recklessly near CCC. You would think people would give their experiences and offer advice and not bash someone.
> 
> *Sure CCC might have been at the wrong place, wrong time, and maybe wrong fishing technique for the area he was in.* But damn. This is rather sad.


Speaking only for myself. I don't see anyone "standing by" the guy on WOT. It was foolish. No doubt. But, if you come on here and say that you are trolling in the pass in near zero visibility and called out for a lapse in safety, sorry. I would hope pride wouldn't interfere in recognizing a mistake, lapse in judgement, lack of knowledge, an honest slip up...whatever you want to call it. 

You seem to miss that important point. Safety is first and foremost, the most important thing on the water. So, no, I'm not gonna garnish the truth of the matter. Turning a blind eye to safety will get you killed. A lapse in judgement at the right time, can be fatal. At the end of the day, I don't give a rats ass if you, him or anyone else gives a damn about my opinion, but, if one person takes the time to think.."may be a good idea to remove myself from a dangerous situation", the, I did a little good. Balls in your court fellers. Be safe...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Two things. 

How do we actually know this guy was going wide open throttle? Did you check? Are you sure he wasn't maybe doing 40 in a boat that could do 50? 

Second, this is stupid. Really stupid.dumb actually. 

That is all.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Speaking only for myself. I don't see anyone "standing by" the guy on WOT. It was foolish. No doubt. But, if you come on here and say that you are trolling in the pass in near zero visibility and called out for a lapse in safety, sorry. I would hope pride wouldn't interfere in recognizing a mistake, lapse in judgement, lack of knowledge, an honest slip up...whatever you want to call it.
> 
> You seem to miss that important point. Safety is first and foremost, the most important thing on the water. So, no, I'm not gonna garnish the truth of the matter. Turning a blind eye tsafety will get you killed. A lapse in judgement at the right time, can be fatal. At the end of the day, I don't give a rats ass if you, him or anyone else gives a damn about my opinion, but, if one person takes the time to think.."may be a good idea to remove myself from a dangerous situation", the, I did a little good. Balls in your court fellers. Be safe...


, 
Yep, if you read about a FEW pages backi I thanked a guy for some VERY CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM. To those who have offered it thanks. To those who have bashed, thank you too.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh shit. He's all caps again. LOOKOUT!!


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 29, 2014)

Turtle I like your idea. Is it legal I don't want to be a poacher in two states.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn Reed see what you started??


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep an eye out for me on my new cobia rig, got eyes up top.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

FLbeachbum said:


> Damn Reed see what you started??


LOL, you know me David, I could give a rats ass.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Two things.
> 
> How do we actually know this guy was going wide open throttle? Did you check? Are you sure he wasn't maybe doing 40 in a boat that could do 50?
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding, Joe gets the splitting hairs award !


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Two things.
> 
> How do we actually know this guy was going wide open throttle? Did you check? Are you sure he wasn't maybe doing 40 in a boat that could do 50?
> 
> ...


Watch out now. The mods will be PMing you bc of language. They have nothing better to Do.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, this isn't crap compared to the old forum... hell, one of the biggest shit starters is now a reincarnated somewhat productive forum member. 

Y'all remember the thread when Feeding Frenzy was fishing an SKA Biloxi tournament and left a 17yr old in the truck for 6 hours while he gambled??? 

Epic thread. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is childs play. Literally.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

biggabuck said:


> Turtle I like your idea. Is it legal I don't want to be a poacher in two states.


*From what I was told as I was pulling an arrow outta 62lb'r by a Marine patrol Officer that happened to be driving by close enough too see the shot with binoculars. " It's as legal as can be as far as I know" . So I got his name even though the Marine Patrol doesn't do the FWC's job or know all the rules. At least all he did was say " nice shot" and drive off. I get at least 3 a season that way so I hope it doesn't change any time soon. If you look up the bow fishing reg's there is nothing there to specifically prohibiting it. So BUST A CAP!! *

*Oh no , he went all cap's , whatever shall we all do???? WTH is all the comments about that crap? He is trying to stress a point that too me seems has been lost on all the hater's on here. Or the guys who like to run 50mph through the pass in fog. We all know there is some good fish to catch trolling in the pass and the way I see it , if it was that foggy, the last thing I'm going to expect is a boat hauling balls in no viz conditions unless they have a great radar in which case this would be a non issue! if your gonna go slow because of the low viz, why not throw a line or two out?*

*There is a side to every situation. Even what I call the Satan worshipers of the water aka Jet Skier's , have an excuse for the times when the drive by at 60mpg 20 feet from you while your wade fishing. They never make sense and are always as dumb as the rider but they do have a side to the argument. I look at it like talking to a Liberal or idiot,( Synonymous) you will never win because they bring you down to their level and then beat you with experience.:blink: " It's just as much my water way as it is yours" !!! Yes it is but you have a thousand plus square miles you can act like and freaking moron on, why 20' from me? " Why not?" Oh I don't know this little thing your parents must have forgot to teach you called common sense and respect!!!! *

*Wow! Got off track a bit, sorry.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Justin618 said:


> Lol. Trolling is for people who can't fish? Or lazy? Haha. So people who troll and catch big tuna and marlin don't know how to fish compared to guys who throw lures/jigs or bottom fish? Riiiiggghhhttt. I don't think sitting in a chair battling a big tuna or marlin is considered lazy or can't fish.
> 
> That's the most ignorant thing I've ever heard. I guarantee my family that does a lot of trolling has caught a bigger fish than anyone on here that thinks trolling is for people who can't fish. So they can't fish but catch big Tunas, marlin, wahoo, etc? So catching those fish takes no skill but bottom fishing for a red snapper or throwing a jig at a cobia, the dumbest fish in the ocean, takes skill? Wow. Just plain wow.


 *I yea, I couldn't agree more. That was a dumb statement. How many 100lb Whahoo have these trolling hater's caught while bottom fishing? Too me there is not much better then seeing one of those or a marlin jump after striking a bait moving 14 knots. yea, that's lazy!!!! Much less work then hitting the reel release till you hit bottom, crank once and reel in you fish. Much easier!!:blink:*


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

this always makes me smile.


----------

